# Brushing FPoE Hollandlac Brilliant?



## rwransom (Aug 7, 2013)

Anyone ever tried brushing FPoE Hollandlac Hi Gloss? Their application instructions don't even mention spraying:

http://www.finepaintsofeurope.com/store/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=39#application

One client wants their front door and the other has a paint grade vanity.

So thinking about brushing after using FPoE's putty and primer. Anyone had a good experience doing this?

I don't have an HVLP or anything cool like an Kremlin Airmix. Wonder how it would spray with airless and FFT410?

Thank You.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Airless would eat a lot of paint in the hose etc. it brushes great. No need for spray really. Flows out amazing by brush. 
Long recoat time. 


Sent from my blah blah blah


----------



## rzwinston (Oct 29, 2014)

Damon T said:


> Airless would eat a lot of paint in the hose etc. it brushes great. No need for spray really. Flows out amazing by brush.
> Long recoat time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my blah blah blah


what brushes are best I used mostly white china(eg. purdy Adjutant for other alkyds) is some OX better?THX


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

I actually think it brushes horribly
It dries fast ( can't dip back in to painted surface ). Also it likes to sag 
I would think and lube as much as you can 

Sanding and dusting between coats in critical 
Also ox n hair for bristle is my preference


----------



## Roamer (Jul 5, 2010)

Think multiple thin coats for best results. Also, be sure and thin the paint with the FPoE thinner that will make the brushing a bit easier. Do not use regular thinner.


----------



## cardwizzard (Sep 13, 2010)

You can spray or brush, they do not recommend rolling it. As roamer says thin coats are best. 

Sent from my D5503 using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

I use the brilliant regularly. One of my clients has it on the walls and trim throughout most of their house. We brush it all the time. It has a learning curve so if you are not familiar do yourself a favor an get a quart to play around with in the shop.
Use FPoE thinner and add more as needed through the day. Use FPOE oil primer(they have tint/deep bases too). Thin coats and I like ??08 tip for spray with airless for trim. Sand, vac and tack every coat. Sand primer with 180 and 240/320 between finishes. Usually takes 2 full days to be able sand each finish coat. I like Corona chinex brushes. I have rolled it but it's not it's best appearance.


----------



## Sustainable in OR. (Dec 30, 2010)

Have sprayed FPoE with Capspray 115 HVLP and #3 tip / needle set.

Found it worked well either way thinned with the FPoE thinner or XIM solvent based extender. 
Built thin coats as others have mentioned, just be ready to have this be a longer term project than you thought due to sand, recoat times, etc..
Takes a lengthy time to "cure" so be carefully when attempting to handle too soon like I did - you get too do it over again for some more practice!


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Has anyone done a side by side comparison of the FPoE and the Advance high gloss? I'm guessing they're pretty similar, and the Advance is light years easier to use. The FPoE probably has a higher build and fuller body to it.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Damon T said:


> Has anyone done a side by side comparison of the FPoE and the Advance high gloss? I'm guessing they're pretty similar, and the Advance is light years easier to use. The FPoE probably has a higher build and fuller body to it.


Yes. 
Advance HG
Pros-
- Easier to apply (still likes to run)
- better return to service
- clean up
- price
- less yellowing in low light areas
- odor
- touch up

Con-
- adhesion was just okay
- coverage was not as good as FpoE (with white and dark green)
- inferior leveling to oil (still good)
- unproven for exterior yet (for me at least)

FpoE Brilliant
Pros
- leveling
- sheen
- coverage

Cons
- odor
- yellowing
- fade, chaulk (exterior)
- touch up (it doesn't)
- return to service 

My conclusion is, I'd rather work with Advance but look at the Brilliant.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

The Grand Entrance is exterior rated and I have it in good authority the advance HG is also.
Btw thanks for the comparison!


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

How do you like Grand Entrance? I have not used it yet. I've read that Advance HG is rated for it but I was a little unsure of it. How long have you had exterior projects done with it? My Ben Moore rep mentioned something about the manufacturer relabeling all Advance products for exterior at some point. Not sure if he meant actually relabel or it will be reformulated.


----------



## GSP82 (Feb 20, 2014)

PRC said:


> How do you like Grand Entrance? I have not used it yet. I've read that Advance HG is rated for it but I was a little unsure of it. How long have you had exterior projects done with it? My Ben Moore rep mentioned something about the manufacturer relabeling all Advance products for exterior at some point. Not sure if he meant actually relabel or it will be reformulated.


. 
I like like Grand Entrance a lot and here's a door I painted with it


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

PRC said:


> How do you like Grand Entrance? I have not used it yet. I've read that Advance HG is rated for it but I was a little unsure of it. How long have you had exterior projects done with it? My Ben Moore rep mentioned something about the manufacturer relabeling all Advance products for exterior at some point. Not sure if he meant actually relabel or it will be reformulated.



I like the GE. It covers well and both brushes and sprays well. We also recently did an entry door with mohair blend roller and it looked sprayed. 
I haven't done any Advance outside. I was just relating what the BM store owner said about it being ok for exterior. 
One problem with GE high gloss is spraying a 2nd coat you need to kill the surface tension by light sanding first. The first two doors in black I did the 2nd coat crawled as if painting over silicone. My last high gloss door I just cross hatch done coat over tinted primer and it looked great.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

rzwinston said:


> what brushes are best I used mostly white china(eg. purdy Adjutant for other alkyds) is some OX better?THX



It likes a stiffer brush. The Ox's are nice but can be a little soft. To be honest it's been quite a while since I've used it but I think I was mostly using Purdy white china bristle then. I never liked the brushes FPoE sells. 
I would thin with either their thinner or Naptha.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Has anyone used FPOE eco? Thinking about trying one out on a door that is in an area that I could never do a slow dry oil like hollandlac. 

We have some wood shutters to do as well many of which will have to be rebuilt.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I was at an event where the rep had samples of the Eco. Looked really nice. Haven't applied it tho.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Damon T said:


> It likes a stiffer brush. The Ox's are nice but can be a little soft. To be honest it's been quite a while since I've used it but I think I was mostly using Purdy white china bristle then. I never liked the brushes FPoE sells.
> I would thin with either their thinner or Naptha.


I do not like the Omega brushes either. Try corona chinex they do a good job.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

straight_lines said:


> Has anyone used FPOE eco? Thinking about trying one out on a door that is in an area that I could never do a slow dry oil like hollandlac.
> 
> We have some wood shutters to do as well many of which will have to be rebuilt.


I have not used it yet. But it's also on my list to try out.


----------



## ABA Lead Painter (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm new to this site. Tomorrow I will be spraying Eco brilliant black (trim and entry door, all int.) I've used FPOE before, with great results, but never sprayed it. I'll be using a turbine hvlp. Any tips? aside from the obvious. My prep is perfect. I need application tips please.


----------



## Sustainable in OR. (Dec 30, 2010)

*Spraying Tips for FPoE*

See my earlier post above using the Cap Spray 115 HVLP.

Just build finish on the lean side until you get a feel for how this stuff works unless you have an opportunity to practice before hand.
I have had about equal results thinning with the FPoE thinner or XIM solvent based extender. (Did not see any real differences in the dried project results)
Just got to do it! Then walk away! Let is level out. It will show dust, particles readily if your space is not clean and allot of dust or junk is floating around in the air. I made the smallest enclosure possible around the project with .3ml plastic and 12" zip wall poles. (This was an interior door and lights surrounding entry)
This stuff just seems to take a longer time to "cure" once it appears or feels dry, found my projects still a bit soft when I thought it had enough time already. Be patient!
Just my 2 cents here about what I found by doing with this stuff. 
Would like to hear of your results, procedures, and thoughts on this spray out and the FPoE product.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

ABA Lead Painter said:


> I'm new to this site. Tomorrow I will be spraying Eco brilliant black (trim and entry door, all int.) I've used FPOE before, with great results, but never sprayed it. I'll be using a turbine hvlp. Any tips? aside from the obvious. My prep is perfect. I need application tips please.


^What Sustainable said. I have always used their spirits for reduction. Don't try to hang too much on at once.


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

straight_lines said:


> Has anyone used FPOE eco? Thinking about trying one out on a door that is in an area that I could never do a slow dry oil like hollandlac.
> 
> We have some wood shutters to do as well many of which will have to be rebuilt.


Used ECO Satin white for the first time today on 2 doors. Brushed out nice, glided on and layed down very nice.


----------



## Criard (Nov 23, 2013)

"Fine Paints of Europe"? Really? That's a brand name?

European companies generally know squat when it comes to making quality paint. What's the story with these guys?


----------



## cardwizzard (Sep 13, 2010)

Criard said:


> "Fine Paints of Europe"? Really? That's a brand name?
> 
> European companies generally know squat when it comes to making quality paint. What's the story with these guys?



😂😂😂

Sent from my D5503 using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------

